# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Oct 20, 2012)

Saturday JEOPARDY
Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  
JEOPARDY- COLONIAL AMERICA
1. ($400)- Capt. John Smith wrote about this Indian weapon  & compared it to a poleax
[ what is a tomahawk ?  ]
2. ($1200)- Slaves bought in Africa were sold in the West  Indies for molasses used to make this liquor
[ what is rum ?]
3. ($2000)- Colorful name of Edward Teach, the pirate who hid  out on Ocracoke Island off the N.C. coast
[ who is Blackbeard ?  ]

Double JEOPARDY- BOOKS & AUTHORS
4.($800)- "1984" was a 1949 book by Eric Blair written under  this pen name
[ what is George Orwell  ?]
5. ($2400)- 1 of 2 Arthur Hailey novels to become the  top-selling fiction book of the year
[What is _Airport_ or  _Wheels_ ?]
6. ($4000)- "Where Have I Been?" was the 1982 autobiography of  this "Your Show of Shows" comedian
[ who is Sid Caesar ?  ]
Final JEOPARDY- U.S. STATE HOLIDAYS
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The only public state holiday honoring a monarch is one  honoring this Ruler 
[ who is King Kamehameha I ?   ]


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2012)

Since you posted this exact one last week, amazingly I got them all!  Well, that's one way to get them right!


----------



## luckytrim (Oct 20, 2012)

OOPS !

Well, I'm not letting you off that easy, Barb.

I made a switch !!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2012)

luckytrim said:


> OOPS !
> 
> Well, I'm not letting you off that easy, Barb.
> 
> I made a switch !!


Grrrrr! 

This time I got all but Final, and I am kicking myself for not getting it. At least, I would be kicking myself, but I am too worn out today!


----------



## Addie (Oct 20, 2012)

This is the first time I have seen this one and I got all of them. Am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2012)

Got them all!


----------

